# Meet Sephi the Russian blue kitten... or maybe korat?



## inenai (Sep 26, 2016)

Sephi's turning 8 weeks tomorrow and she's changing eye colors.
I got her last Tuesday. She was born on August, the 2nd.
The person who sold her to me said she had brought two Russian blue cats from Spain (I live in Buenos Aires, Argentina), which are her parents. But I have no papers saying she is a Russian blue.

I've been looking around the internet looking for traits of the breed and found that Korats look a lot like Russian blues, so that made me wonder?

Despite her breed or therefore lack of, I've instantly fell in love with her. She's tidy, smart, playful and loving. She's been with me for a week now, and we're already getting along famously. Also, she's met around 7 different people now, and she's been very sociable with all of them!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Gosh that's a pretty little cat! Welcome to Cat Forum.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So cute - I would fall in love with her too.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Personally, I'd not worry about Russian Blue or Korat. You've got a lovely bluegray kitten, and she will be a lovely bluegray cat. If you haven't papers for her, then you cannot really say what type of cat she is, only what she looks like. IMO.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! Lovely shade of gray, beautiful eyes... I'll bet she turns heads!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

No idea what kind of cat she is, but ooh, she's stunning! What a beautiful color coat!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both Korats and Russian Blues are quite rare breeds, even in the cat shows. You can speculate, but unless you have the registration papers, she's a blue DSH=Domestic Shorthair. The Korat is often devoted to one person in a family, the Russian Blue a little more outgoing. RB's coat is distinctive in that each hair has a white tip, which give it an overall silvery sheen that's very beautiful, and it's coat is somewhat plusher than a Korat's which is more flat-lying and silky. Anyway, whatever it is, it's a very sweet adorable kitten.....lucky you!

Breed Profile: The Korat

Breed Profile: The Russian Blue


----------

